# Pedigree or Cross-breed???



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

What would you prefer to have???
i have been told that cross-breeds are more hardy, less likly to chatch diseases and infections, how true this is, i don't know!
What do you have? or what would you prefer to have???
I currently have a pedigree border terrier who is really naughty however my mother has a German Shephard/Husky cross and he is a lovely dog, dead well behaved and i don't no if its bacause hes a cross, and so dosen't have the traits of a pedigree?

I prefer pedigrees!!!!

How about you??????????


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

a dog is a dog in my eyes, with or without a pedigree


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

well thats how i feel but i have only ever owned pedigrees, but i dont think it matters either


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

I have Two SBT's,fab dogs,well behaved now,Tylers always been good,Meg was naughty as a pup but is brilliant now...They are excellent around the kids thats one of the reasons we chose the breed.
So for me it will always be a KC Reg SBT.


----------



## ukmutz (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't know if anyone else agrees but we rescued our dog from the local rescue centre 2 years ago and he has so much love to give which I think is down to him being a Rescue dog and appreciating a good life with us. 

Not sure if this is anything to do with being a x breed or not though


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

interesting website, some lovely pups needing homes,,,,i feel a purchase coming on,,,,,


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

ukmutz said:


> I don't know if anyone else agrees but we rescued our dog from the local rescue centre 2 years ago and he has so much love to give which I think is down to him being a Rescue dog and appreciating a good life with us.
> 
> Not sure if this is anything to do with being a x breed or not though


is the dog you resuced a pedigree or x breed?


----------



## Glittery Moon (Apr 12, 2008)

The few pedigree dogs I have known quite well have been absolute pains, plus the fact that they are more susceptable to being 'dognapped'. I, personally, preffer cross breeds as you get the traits from two or more different breeds. Although, in later life, I would seriously consider owning a SBT, I think I will mostly stick to cross breeds.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm a fence sitter on this i have a lurcher and 2 pedigree's and they're all fab. My lurcher was from a rescue home but we've had him since he was a pup.

I'd always hope to have a mix like we have now. Although with pedigrees they would always be kc reg and crossbreeds from a rescue home.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

ukmutz said:


> I don't know if anyone else agrees but we rescued our dog from the local rescue centre 2 years ago and he has so much love to give which I think is down to him being a Rescue dog and appreciating a good life with us.
> 
> Not sure if this is anything to do with being a x breed or not though


yes i agree both my spingers are rescue dogs & my springer befor that was also a rescue dog.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

I haven't voted because I really don't prefer one over the other. I have two cross breeds (1 rescue, 1 from breeder) and a KC reg Border Collie, they are all brilliant and all individuals with their own personalities, I don't think any of them are better than the others!


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

i don't favor one over the other, but like i say i have only ever owned pedigrees one a rottie and my current pet border terrier, both KC reg. However my family have and currently own x breeds and they are wonderful dogs, its just i have been told that x breeds are better to have:
1. because they are less likely to get knicked
2. have many traits so can have different ways about them
3. less suppseptible to catching diseases (so im told)


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

I think it is just the luck of the draw! I have had pedigree's and now have a crossbreed! Only had him 2 and a half weeks and he has been so easy to train, Sitting really well and now going into the down position and even doing the finish part of a free recall! So who knows!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I picked pedigree but I have owned cross breeds from the rescue centre.
I show my dogs so need to have a kc reg dog to do so


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

yuki_lover said:


> 3. less suppseptible to catching diseases (so im told)


Do you mean hereditary conditions?


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Do you mean hereditary conditions?


well iv been told, now i dnt think this is true, but apparently x breeds are less likely to catch parvo, distemper and........whats that other one......... or thats it hepatitis or how ever ya spell it but like i say i can't see that being true


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

I like both,I have had GermanShepherds and Labradors.and I have a cross terrier who is the best little dog ever.most dogs I love and I have worked with loads over many years so I could not say one way or other......


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

For me its pedigree,its nice to walk down a street and people know your breed With a pedigree breed you can look back at the breeds history and know what it was bred for!Something ya cant do with a mongrel!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Sound like a load of rubbish to me too! Standard vaccination protects against parvovirus, distemper and infectious canine hepatitis anyway.


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Sound like a load of rubbish to me too! Standard vaccination protects against parvovirus, distemper and infectious canine hepatitis anyway.


yeah thats what i thought some people lol i do agree with garry though when you have people coming up to you saying 'what a beautiful border terrier' it gives u quite a buzz


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Some idiot came up to me and said how cute Jayjay was yesterday and then asked what breed he was!?! When I said he was a Border Collie he asked what he was crossed with!?!


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Some idiot came up to me and said how cute Jayjay was yesterday and then asked what breed he was!?! When I said he was a Border Collie he asked what he was crossed with!?!


 lol i hate it, iv had a few people coming up and saying what a lovely mongral i was like HELLO
i think it must be his beard and mushtache


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

yuki_lover said:


> lol i hate it, iv had a few people coming up and saying what a lovely mongral i was like HELLO
> i think it must be his beard and mushtache


Yeah and on the other hand some people think Milo is pure Lab! Cos you see Labs with white bibs all the time!?!


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Yeah and on the other hand some people think Milo is pure Lab! Cos you see Labs with white bibs all the time!?!


yea because there so common lmao
Some people honestly,,


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Some idiot came up to me and said how cute Jayjay was yesterday and then asked what breed he was!?! When I said he was a Border Collie he asked what he was crossed with!?!


 How dare they..... mind you some pedigree dogs that are not well known..[sorry people who have them] do look like some of the dogs we had in the pound..crosses.........


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well ive voted for pedigree not being snobbish as i have owned cross breeds in the past. Maybe cause i now have 3 pedigree dogs now and they are adorable.(at times)lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

i like all dogs altho i do prefer my bull breed dogs, i could never be without them


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Tory01 said:


> How dare they..... mind you some pedigree dogs that are not well known..[sorry people who have them] do look like some of the dogs we had in the pound..crosses.........


Border Collies are pretty well known though! And Labs!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

I've voted cross-breeds now cos I felt sorry for them waivering behind, bless 'em!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I've voted cross-breeds now cos I felt sorry for them waivering behind, bless 'em!


Awww bless ya cotton sockies


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

iv never had so many replies in one day  guess you all enjoy your pedigrees, and x breeds of course


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Border Collies are pretty well known though! And Labs!


I know that..I was saying how dare they call JayJay a cross....but at crufts some less known dogs look like crosses...


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Well ive voted for pedigree not being snobbish as i have owned cross breeds in the past. Maybe cause i now have 3 pedigree dogs now and they are adorable.(at times)lol


i will now leave you some good rep for joining the snobby club


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Tory01 said:


> I know that..I was saying how dare they call JayJay a cross....but at crufts some less known dogs look like crosses...


yeah i know what your getting at


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Tory01 said:


> I know that..I was saying how dare they call JayJay a cross....but at crufts some less known dogs look like crosses...


Yeah I can understand that but how can anyone not know a Lab or Collie! It makes you wonder what world they live in!


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

i totally agree shep, you think they would have some sort of idea


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Whats a collie ?  hehehe


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

lol like you dont know


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Whats a collie ?  hehehe


its like lassie aint it???


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Yup, my gran used to have one of them when I was little too! Thickest dog I've ever known! Nothing like Lassie!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Yeah and on the other hand some people think Milo is pure Lab! Cos you see Labs with white bibs all the time!?!


Its quite uncommon but you can get a full pedigree black lab with a little white on the chest its a genetic throw back from years ago that re apears now and then , such as dudley labs golden labs with no skin pigmentation wich makes there noses pale lips pale and eye lids all pale in colour, I own 2 labs they are pedigree but we chose not to redgister them as we had no desire to breed them or show them . i had a croos breed gsd x dobbie years ago he was a nutter but i must say he was a picture of health .


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

But you'd have got 6 weeks free insurance if you registered them


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

garryd said:


> its like lassie aint it???


yer that be the one lol


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Whats a collie ?  hehehe


 Think I had that with chicken.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Does he look like a pedigree Lab to anyone?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Does he look like a pedigree Lab to anyone?


nah dont know what he is alan


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

wats he crossed wiv alan?


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Does he look like a pedigree Lab to anyone?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

garryd said:


> nah dont know what he is


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

He's not a cross! He's a pedigree Lab


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> He's not a cross! He's a pedigree Lab


behahahahahhahahha


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

never gave the insurance thing a thought we just went and found our vets who do thier own insurance . No he dont look like a full lab bless his cotton socks looks like a bit of staff in him . You have the same bunny as me only mine is dutch lemon ( fawn and white ) her name is Toffee


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> looks like a bit of staff in him


 Glad someone can see it! 

You got a pic of your bunny?


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

garryd said:


> i will now leave you some good rep for joining the snobby club


Thankyou my lord lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Thankyou my lord lol


give me one back


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> never gave the insurance thing a thought we just went and found our vets who do thier own insurance . No he dont look like a full lab bless his cotton socks looks like a bit of staff in him . You have the same bunny as me only mine is dutch lemon ( fawn and white ) her name is Toffee


sorry dont see any staff in him to me


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

garryd said:


> give me one back


Indian giver lol just have done.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Indian giver lol just have done.


thank you ,your so nice


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

ive gotta spread the lurrrving


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

So it seems the pedigrees have won hands down.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Yep...but mind u there are some cushty looking half chats about tho nowadayz.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> So it seems the pedigrees have won hands down.


yeah well we was gonna wasent we


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yep...but mind u there are some cushty looking half chats about tho nowadayz.


 I dident think you was in to half casts


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

garryd said:


> I dident think you was in to half casts


LOL half chats garryd...HALF CHATS  in dog sort


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

wont work il have to try tomorrow the net is playing up


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> wont work il have to try tomorrow the net is playing up


U sure u just aint bothered  ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL half chats garryd...HALF CHATS  in dog sort


 yeah i know what ya ment you dirta girl ya!



andrea 35 said:


> wont work il have to try tomorrow the net is playing up


What??????


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yep...but mind u there are some cushty looking half chats about tho nowadayz.


Yeah definately so, like Alans lab lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Yeah definately so, like Alans lab lol


Lab??? i swore it was a collie  hehehe.

ps... g nite garry


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Nah ive tried uploading pic and it wont upload diplays internet connection message lol


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Lab??? i swore it was a collie  hehehe.


lol thought he had a collie too. Never seen a Lab with a white chest though have you???lovely though


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> Nah ive tried uploading pic and it wont upload diplays internet connection message lol


Ahhhhhhhh i swear internet does it on purpose hehe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> lol thought he had a collie too. Never seen a Lab with a white chest though have you???lovely though


LOL i was joking 

Never really looked to see if black labs have white chest...i know im gonna look next time i see a black lab lol.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL i was joking
> 
> Never really looked to see if black labs have white chest...i know im gonna look next time i see a black lab lol.


Bet you dont find one.lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Bet you dont find one.lol


HAHAHA probs not lol.

im off to go watch tv for half hour...aint done that inna wile  
good niteys peoplez...sleeps well  x


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nite.......


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

Isn't a collie a veg? you know sort of round white in the middle with green bits on the outside. I voted for crosses, even though I've had a pedigree border collie (mismarked though so she was a wsd, lol).


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

The only reason I voted for a pedigree is that you know exactly what he/she is going to look like full grown and the size he/she will be when full grown.

I will say that certain pedigree dogs used to have specific health problems. However cross breeds didn't suffer these types of problems and were classed as hardier. Even my father who never owned a cross breed firmly believed they were the most loyal and affectionate type of dogs. 

I don't believe it matters whether a dog is a full pedigree or cross breed I firmly believe a dog is a dog and its how you treat them and raise them that makes the dog.

Sue


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Where is the 'both' button?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Glittery Moon said:


> The few pedigree dogs I have known quite well have been absolute pains, plus the fact that they are more susceptable to being 'dognapped'. I, personally, preffer cross breeds as you get the traits from two or more different breeds. Although, in later life, I would seriously consider owning a SBT, I think I will mostly stick to cross breeds.


Wow! you're hoping to stay fit then in your later life. This is a question I have asked myself, would I have the energy to rear another SBT, that's why I am seriously considering a pup before I reach the end of my sell by date.

You have a good point in relation to dognapping but unfortunately it isn't restricted to pedigrees where I live.

Sue


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

sskmick said:


> The only reason I voted for a pedigree is that you know exactly what he/she is going to look like full grown and the size he/she will be when full grown.
> 
> I will say that certain pedigree dogs used to have specific health problems. However cross breeds didn't suffer these types of problems and were classed as hardier. Even my father who never owned a cross breed firmly believed they were the most loyal and affectionate type of dogs.
> 
> ...


I agree totally .. I have only ever owned a pedigree Springer though .. But yeh I feel the aame


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

sskmick said:


> I don't believe it matters whether a dog is a full pedigree or cross breed I firmly believe a dog is a dog and its how you treat them and raise them that makes the dog.


Very true!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Some idiot came up to me and said how cute Jayjay was yesterday and then asked what breed he was!?! When I said he was a Border Collie he asked what he was crossed with!?!


My own cousin told me of a beautiful Alsatian cross GSD in her street, but its more Alsatian if you ask her.

Don't know how I kept a straight face.

Sue


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

I agree here, there should be a prefer either option  otherwise I can't vote


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

I've only ever had rescue dogs who have been crossbreds - although crossbreeds of what is (generally) anyone's gues! 

Definately agree with the previous comment of sskmick


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

sorry for not putting a both button  i didn't think that anyone would want to vote for both lol


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Tory01 said:


> How dare they..... mind you some pedigree dogs that are not well known..[sorry people who have them] do look like some of the dogs we had in the pound..crosses.........


Yep we have 2 of these, LOL People always ask what are they crossed with etc 

When JJ was a pup a lady in ringcraft said she hadn't seen a Dandie Dinmont in years i didn't have the heart to tell her as she loved him


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i couldnt vote sorry as i wouldnt mind any dog cross or pedigreed.


----------



## kittysoo (Mar 9, 2008)

l did vote pedigree but only as you know what they will turn out like.

I have had 3 GSD and 1 GSD/Lab and at the moment still have 1 GSD, a JR and a Yorkie X - his Mum was Yorkie and Cairn. Also just about to get his younger sister.

I just love dogs and after all Cesar Milan says that a breed is just a dog with a designer coat on.


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

kittysoo said:


> l did vote pedigree but only as you know what they will turn out like.
> 
> I have had 3 GSD and 1 GSD/Lab and at the moment still have 1 GSD, a JR and a Yorkie X - his Mum was Yorkie and Cairn. Also just about to get his younger sister.
> 
> I just love dogs and after all Cesar Milan says that a breed is just a dog with a designer coat on.


hehe,,,

thats very true,,,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ukmutz said:


> I don't know if anyone else agrees but we rescued our dog from the local rescue centre 2 years ago and he has so much love to give which I think is down to him being a Rescue dog and appreciating a good life with us.
> 
> Not sure if this is anything to do with being a x breed or not though


I'm sure a dogs main character is formed due to whats happened early on in his life.. I've found rescue dogs to be so loving and gratefull just to be able to live in a house with people that care about them..

Breed type will obviously have some sort of influence but think it's mainly how a dogs treated


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

I would prefer to have a pedigree but i have had a cross breed (lurcher/springer) before and i think they are ace . She lives with my Mum and Dad now because i was working full time she used to go there while i went to work and decided she wanted to stay lol as she missed my parents dogs too much when i took her home.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

kittysoo said:


> l did vote pedigree but only as you know what they will turn out like.
> 
> I have had 3 GSD and 1 GSD/Lab and at the moment still have 1 GSD, a JR and a Yorkie X - his Mum was Yorkie and Cairn. Also just about to get his younger sister.
> 
> I just love dogs and after all Cesar Milan says that a breed is just a dog with a designer coat on.


I so totally aggree with your quote hehe


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> I so totally aggree with your quote hehe


me two,,, with pedigrees you know more or less what they are going to be like i.e. temperment,,,features,,,coat type etc.


----------



## D.B. (May 12, 2008)

I voted Pedigree, but only because I've got pedigree's. I love all dogs, doesn't really matter.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I voted cross breed , cause they are losing lol , i have pedigrees , but have had lots of cross breeds in the past years and loved them all, wonderful dogs , i love all dogs no matter what shape or size.


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

jeanie said:


> I voted cross breed , cause they are losing lol , i have pedigrees , but have had lots of cross breeds in the past years and loved them all, wonderful dogs , i love all dogs no matter what shape or size.


same here really,,,i have only ever had pedigrees but my friend has a terrier x staffy pup and its the most loveing and obident dog ever,,,and its only 8 month old,,,


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Voted pedigree only because Zac is a pedigree. But the amount of people that cross the road and ask "is that a pitbull" makes me laugh


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i dont really know because i have a pedigree rottweiler and my mum has a border collie cross jack russel! its a tuffy for me!


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> i dont really know because i have a pedigree rottweiler and my mum has a border collie cross jack russel! its a tuffy for me!


yea,,,i should have made it a muliple choice answer for peeps with your predicament,,,


----------



## Sitmus (May 11, 2008)

Well my first dog sunny is a cross bread though.

German shepard something, we're not sure. It's labrador I think. 

Would a cross bread dog have more traits though, since it's from two different species?

All in all though, a dog is a dog in my eyes.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Smudgeypants said:


> well thats how i feel but i have only ever owned pedigrees, but i dont think it matters either


Same here, I currently have a pure bred at the moment but thats not to say that I wouldn't get a cross. They are all dogs with their great little characters. There are advantages and disadvantages to both but personal I don't think it matters.


----------



## angel.dee (Apr 29, 2008)

brandy is a sbt and has skin problems that every week she is bathed in ointment plus she is always nibbling her feet and have now found out she is allergic to grass so i have to bathe her feet every day cost me a fortune but she worth every penny her son chiko is a sbt x ebt and he is as strong as a ox not got 1 health problem so i like pedigrees but love the cross breed


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

angel.dee said:


> brandy is a sbt and has skin problems that every week she is bathed in ointment plus she is always nibbling her feet and have now found out she is allergic to grass so i have to bathe her feet every day cost me a fortune but she worth every penny her son chiko is a sbt x ebt and he is as strong as a ox not got 1 health problem so i like pedigrees but love the cross breed


aww,,, glad shes being taken care of,,,


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

what do you prefer pure bread or cross i have 1 of each i think cross bread dogs don,t seem to get much wrong with them ,where as your pure bread you visit the vets more often my lurcher is 4 years old only been to vets twice my beddy terrier is only 1 and already been twice


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

My folks have always had purebred labs and they were fine. Personally I wouldn't mind but I do have a hankering for a German Shephard but as we both work full time it is not practicle.


----------

